# This could make the A7 even more interesting



## goodguy (Dec 15, 2014)

The A7 has been very interesting and I thought this could really elevate it to another level,
What I am thinking might not make sense commercially (I dont know) but for us users it might be very apealing.

1.Put the a6000 AF system on the A7
2.Design the A7 as a flexible platform so owner can buy which sensor he/she want and switch between them, as we know the A7 has 3 sensors, why not give those who want the ability to have 1 body and 2 or even 3 sensors ?
Maybe the 24MP sensor for everyday use and 12MP for low light situations or the 36MP for studio work and 24MP for everyday use ?
More sensors could be designed maybe even a crop sensor on this body for extra reach for sports/nature shooters.
3.Last but not least my main disapointment which is not hard to fix but probably expensive is fast zoom glass.

I think with these 3 ideas the A7 platform could be an even bigger hit on the market, I would definitly give it a second look and the new IS which is on the A7 II just makes this package ever more interesting.


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 15, 2014)

Interchangeable sensors? That's terrifying, I cringe every time a need to change a lens!


----------



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2014)

JustJazzie said:


> Interchangeable sensors? That's terrifying, I cringe every time a need to change a lens!


Change my lenses all the time and have had no dust on my sensor since i bout it about 6 months ago not sure why because it gets used and abused


----------



## gsgary (Dec 19, 2014)

goodguy said:


> The A7 has been very interesting and I thought this could really elevate it to another level,
> What I am thinking might not make sense commercially (I dont know) but for us users it might be very apealing.
> 
> 1.Put the a6000 AF system on the A7
> ...



No we don't want you as a Sony user again stick to your common as muck Nikon


----------



## runnah (Dec 19, 2014)

goodguy said:


> 2.Design the A7 as a flexible platform so owner can buy which sensor he/she want and switch between them, as we know the A7 has 3 sensors, why not give those who want the ability to have 1 body and 2 or even 3 sensors ?
> Maybe the 24MP sensor for everyday use and 12MP for low light situations or the 36MP for studio work and 24MP for everyday use ?
> More sensors could be designed maybe even a crop sensor on this body for extra reach for sports/nature shooters.


----------



## Jay Vee (Dec 19, 2014)

1. The AF on the a6000 is on-sensor so it would require a whole new sensor design. No doubt Sony is working on the next generation of these FF sensors with more on-sensor AF points. AF is still a weak point of mirrorless cameras so that's going to be something they're going to strongly focus on to improve.

2. Don't think this is possible. As you can see the corners of the sensor extend the the very edge of the throat of the e-mount already. To make a sensor interchangable it'll have to be in its own little package to pop in and out. There's just no room left to do this so its not going to fit through the mount opening. Even if the opening is bigger it's still impractical. You'll have people handling a rather small electrical component that's very sensitive to shock, scratches, and static discharge. 

3. Yes, it is possible but like you said they're going to be expensive. They're also going to be large, which negates the whole premise of mirrorless, a compact and light camera system.


----------



## photoguy99 (Dec 19, 2014)

See also Ricoh GXR.


----------

